# Gas Station



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

OK I have not been on much in the last few years, But I am back. I am building a new Gas Station at the moment. Would like to hear your input and suggestions. I am still searching for gas pumps and run into a snag. everything I seem to find is 1/18 scale and having trouble finding 1/24th.








Image does not seem to work but you can view on my facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/684107691733500/


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

What era? Here are a few that I found by searching for "model g scale gas pump". They seem to be 1/24 / 1/25 but they might be close enough. Perhaps this is a place to start.

Larry's G Scale - 1/25


PIKO 62286 Antique Gas Pump and Accessories

Rocketfin

Ertl

Gearbox Toys

Ebay


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice start on that gas station. 

I think it would be pretty simple to scratchbuild a pump. You could make one, mold it, and cast duplicates.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Scratch building one was my first thought but I do not have the skills to accomplish such a thing. Plus for the cost I think it would be cheaper to buy a couple of them. Just having trouble finding them here in Canada. I may end up getting from the US but the exchange rate at the moment sucks.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

More Paint put down today, and added a garage floor. Still looks pretty plain, but a good start.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Good start on the station. I see Rio Grande 464 in your logo, is that your loco? My friend Wesley and I own a coal fired conversion of Accucraft's 464. If you an Accucraft or Bachmann version of this 1/20.3 scale K27 then 1/18 scale should work well with it. I have a number of 1/18 automobiles and they look fine with my trains.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Mike Flea (Apr 8, 2014)

I looked up 1/24 gas station pumps, and it showed a bunch of pumps on e-bay, or check modeljunkyard.com


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there any particular gas company you prefer for the pumps?

Slightly pricey, but I think these would look nice with your impressive gas station:

Gas Pumps

And these search brings up lots of choices:

eBay G Scale Gas Pumps

eBay 1:24 Scale Gas Pumps


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I found some gas pumps and waiting for them to arrive, thanks for all your input. I manage to get some more detail work done and LED lights installed. I am now searching for some decals to plaster all over the exterior and I will make a sign at one point.

As for the time period, I tend to mix things up and do not stick to one time period.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

This is the K27 I run and is run 90% of the time. It is a fantastic Loco and is very reliable.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

NavyTech;

The hobby store where I work part time carries a line of 1:24/1:25 race car decals that may have the type of signage you are looking for. You should look for Gofer Racing Decals (check whether they have a web site). The sets include sponsor items that would work for a gas station as well. The store has these sheets priced at $9.95, but that could vary depending on your own area.

Happy hunting,
David Meashey


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Gas Pumps and accessories came in the other day and things are looking good. I also made a counter and cash register that can me seen through the window.







[/ATTACH]


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is looking great. I do think the bay floor should be grungy grey with some oil spots.


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Classic look mate. Throw in posters, magazine racks, signage, coke machine, ice cream fridge, and lights to give it that extra pop.


----------

